# Anyone have a Blazer Jet Boat?



## redrum (Jul 19, 2015)

My 1444 is getting pretty crowded with a bait tank. I'm looking for a new hull and am considering a Blazer but was wondering if anyone had one and could give me some info or suggestions. 

I'm looking for a MV design for sure. I have an Evinrude 50/35 jet I'll put on it. Their website says they have a Blazer sport design hull but I don't know what that is. I'm wondering if it works well with an outboard jet.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a 16' 42" Blazer SS. The sport and SS are sportier models with a longer rake to them. Their website sucks but you can google Blazer SS boats and there enough dealers around you can look at the plain blazers, sports, and SS. Blazer boats are originally designed for outboard jets and if I had to guess 90% of them made where made for outboard jets.


----------



## redrum (Jul 19, 2015)

So is your SS a flat bottom? I've read how OBJ recommends dead rise but it seems like these specialty designed jet boats are flat.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah mines a flat bottom. We run flat bottoms around here to run as shallow as possible when on plane. I don't have any problem with cavitation really. They flatten the middle rib about the last 16" or so on the SS maybe the sports too. You can probably have the plain blazer ordered this way too.


----------



## openseat (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a 1752 Blazer sport. I think all of the sports and SS's are flat. Blazer has offered a mod V hull. If I recall correctly, it has 5 degrees of deadrise.

My impression is that the mod V's make up a tiny fraction of Blazer's total sales. The region where Blazer sells the most, just happens to have the kind of rivers for which people tend to find flat bottoms advantageous. If you want to be able to run it on bigger water/bigger chop, or want a tunnel, then mod V may make more sense.


----------



## rktman (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 1648 flat bottom standard Blazer and love it.
It does slide in a curve fairly bad but I can run pretty thin.


----------



## redrum (Jul 25, 2015)

My brother has a 1648 flat bottom. It isn't a Blazer but it does have the slide. It isn't a big deal once you get used to it.

So does anyone know the pricing on a naked 1648? I tried emailing a couple dealers but I guess they are tired of stacking up the cash.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got a blazer ss 18/52. It is a flat bottom square front. Love it. This my first 18 ft jet, had two others in the past and were 17/52's I run 60/40 mercury four stroke jet with tiller. Lots of room and runs great.


----------



## Brian J (Sep 17, 2015)

redrum said:


> So does anyone know the pricing on a naked 1648? I tried emailing a couple dealers but I guess they are tired of stacking up the cash.



In March we bought a "naked" .100 ga. 1752ss with 27 inch transom, two transom braces, long diamond plate corners, diamond plate front, and console with storage box/livewell for just a tad under $4,000. I realize this wasn't the boat you asked about but figured it may give you a ball park idea.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 18, 2015)

Here is how mine is setup, just now figured out how to put pics in here. I have 12 inch extended front deck. Two live wells under back seats, rear deck lids over gas tank and starter battery. Have not mounted my rod holders yet.


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice boat archery68!


----------



## archery68 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Had it to the river for just the third time yesterday, very pleased with performance and the way I had it setup.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a few questions about the 1852.

Is that a factory installed perforated floor?
Did you get a .80 Or a .100 Aluminum boat?
do you have any idea how fast she runs with two people ?
its very nice and I really like it


----------



## archery68 (Oct 15, 2015)

The floor was installed by the boat dealer. All the dealers that I know of who specialize in jet boats here in south central/southeast Missouri install as an option. I don't think they sell many without the alum floor. My boat is an .080 gage boat. I have gps my boat, by myself with fishing gear small cooler, 29 upstream and 32 downstream. Took my family, 4 seats, two adults, two kids, 8 and 9 yr olds, huge cooler full, 2 chairs plus fishing gear for 4 minus trolling motor and battery for it, 28 upstream, 31 downstream. I really can't tell a difference when loaded with family or just me set up for fishing. 1 seat trolling motor and battery. I use 12 volt trolling motor. Pm me with cell phone number if you would like for me to send more pics and a video my wife made of me and my girls. I run it on the current river in south Missouri. I have owned 3 jet boats, bought my last two new. All have come from Ernie's Sales in Ellington Missouri. Also known as the jet doctor. Let me know if I can help out anymore.


----------

